# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  No-Religion

## Sile

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2...sing-religion/

Australia is awaiting the tally of their recent census to see if N0-Religion jumps from 2nd to 1st place replacing Catholics
Last census had Catholics at 25% and N0-Religion at 22%

If no-religion wins , then Australia will stop subsidising all religious institutions in Australia and also prevent any overseas funds for these institutions.

Interesting in the link in the bottom map ..........indicates most of the West second main religion is N0-Religion.

----------


## Maleth

> http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2...sing-religion/
> 
> Australia is awaiting the tally of their recent census to see if N0-Religion jumps from 2nd to 1st place replacing Catholics
> Last census had Catholics at 25% and N0-Religion at 22%
> 
> If no-religion wins , then Australia will stop subsidising all religious institutions in Australia and also prevent any overseas funds for these institutions.
> 
> Interesting in the link in the bottom map ..........indicates most of the West second main religion is N0-Religion.


Probably you would have a system like in Germany where you have to pay a tax towards the religion one declares to be affiliated with that would eventually go towards that religious institution to cover running expenses.

----------


## LeBrok

> Probably you would have a system like in Germany where you have to pay a tax towards the religion one declares to be affiliated with that would eventually go towards that religious institution to cover running expenses.


Too socialistic. No need for a state to direct religious "tax". People can pay directly to their religious institutions.

----------


## VMRO1893

Another victory for atheism

----------

